

Google bans 'explicit' adult content from Blogger blogs - r721
http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-bans-explicit-adult-content-from-blogger-blogs/

======
mrlyc
Do you think they'll stop at Blogger or will they ban adult content from
YouTube too?

~~~
opinali
YouTube never allowed porn.

Notice that "adult content" here means explicit sex, not things like artistic
nudity that will continue to be allowed with an interstitial.

